# bolero 630 ek reverse camera



## bigcoose (Sep 23, 2013)

hi guys,ive been trying for a while now to find out how to make my reverse camera stay on while im driving.from what i can gather up to now is that it is actvated via an orange wire from reverse.i have located this wire in several locations round the motorhome but i cant understand quite how it is wired up.i have a flip down screen above the front seats which comes on with reverse via the orange wire but only a din plugged lead into the camera itself.is there some form of control unit somewhere that operates it all and where is it located.i have looked all over,includingunderneath the top storage box in the dash.please help as it is driving me mad now.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a 2008 Bolero where the reverse camera was connected to a Blaupunkt Sat Nav unit which doubled up as the screen. On our van there was an EM1 module which was the control box. This was located below the glove box in the top of the dash on the passenger side. If you lift up the lid you can remove the liner by unscrewing the 4 torx screws. Lift out the liner and hopefully you will find it there. Phil

This is an earlier thread where I posted how to wire a switch to make the camera stay on permanently camera thread


----------



## bigcoose (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for your reply,I have looked under the glovebox to no avail.I have read somewhere that it might be in the b pillar on the passenger side.that looks like a nice job


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

bigcoose said:


> Thanks for your reply,I have looked under the glovebox to no avail.I have read somewhere that it might be in the b pillar on the passenger side.that looks like a nice job


Oh b******r that's a shame. May be worth a phone call to Sargent Electrical who make a lot of the electrical systems for Swift. I've dealt with them in the past and they are really helpful. Good luck!


----------



## bigcoose (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks again for that.i will give them a call.


----------

